# coyote hunting



## jake_3 (Oct 23, 2006)

Me and a couple of my buddies have been going out at nights and trying to call some coyotes on our farm but havnt been getting any with in shooting range does anyone have any hints that could help us? thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunt early mornings, right after day break, or evenings. They are extremely light shy. Don't expect too many to come in. Even on the best hunts, you'll have FAR more non-productive hunts than productive hunts.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Exactly hunt mornings or right after day break and evenings just lik m magis said. Also if your calling them and you dont have luck then more than likely they aren't there.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

try going to a local butcher shop and asking for some scraps then try baiting them.if there's any in the area they'll find the scraps.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Try some calls. This guys does an awesome job.
http://www.stonecoyotecalls.com/
I own about 10 of his calls and they can't be beat.
And he is local. aka Akron area.


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

If you got livestock,set up your blind near them.Here in georgia they constantly are taking calves,goats and sheep.coyotes can be hunted 365 days a year down here.GOOD LUCK....



KEEP YOUR LINE WET,YOUR COPENHAGEN DRY AND YOUR BEER COLD...


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Get a cat put it in a cage.Let it set out in the field for about 6 hr.Once the cat starts to cry the Coyotes will come running.We have killed about six In West Virginia this way.An we thing the cat loves it.


----------

